# Ayoze Perez



## Frikez (29 Dicembre 2014)

Attaccante spagnolo di 21 anni del Newcastle, prelevato in estate dal Tenerife, squadra di Seconda Divisione, per un paio di milioni.
Dopo l'iniziale adattamento alla Premier è ormai diventato un punto fisso dei Magpies e nelle ultime settimane è esploso con 5 reti; è un attaccante moderno che può agire sia da prima che da seconda punta, è molto tecnico e ha un paio di colpi davvero interessanti 

Qui sotto un video con le migliori giocate della passata stagione.


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Dicembre 2014)

Un controllo palla della madonna


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Dicembre 2014)

L'ho visto, è bravo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2014)

mi piace un casino, guardo il newcastle solo per lui


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2014)

Ho visto la sua ultima partita, è davvero un bel talentino, deve trovare continuità. Questo tra 2 anni lo vendono ad una cifra over 30 senza problemi.


----------



## juventino (30 Dicembre 2014)

Per riuscire a giocare così in un campionato difficile come la Premier alla prima esperienza il talento ce l'ha. Vediamo come crescerà.


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Dicembre 2014)

noi giocatori cosi' non li troveremo mai....eh gli osservatori che abbiamo noi sono orbi.


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> noi giocatori cosi' non li troveremo mai....eh gli osservatori che abbiamo noi sono orbi.



In estate era sulla bocca di tutti, non servono gli osservatori. Aveva fatto un campionato di seconda divisione fantastico in Spagna. Un pò come quello che fece El Shaarawy in serie B qua in Italia.


----------

